# Hunt booked: Polk County, Ill!!



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

We just booked a 5 day hunt in Polk County, Illinois for Oct. 2012 and I'm freaking STOKED!! Its going to be a loooong year! lol! Now my dilemma... I'm shooting 75gr. Trophy Ridge miniblaster expandables that are GREAT broadheads... but, are they good enough to trust shooting a 170" or bigger??


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

My cousins went a couple of years ago and loved it. They didn't see much since it was a full moon. They are wanting to go back soon and I will proly join them on this trip. They saw some monster deer. I would go with a fixed blade to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*100 or 125 grain fixed*

I recommend fixed blade at at least 100 grain just to play it safe. Good luck. I have a lease in Kansas but thinking on an Illinose or Iowa 1 week hunt.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I hunted illinois hard for about 6 years averaging least three long weekends a month for legal season. Shot placement is everything as it happens fast and they can and will jump the string. You will be shaking more than normal. Dont shoot deer looking at you .... shoot comfy deer with good shot placement. and as suggested i would go with 100 gr slick tricks with 1 1/8 inch blades or similar fixed blade.

Best of luck and shows a lot of your respect for the game to be planning this far in advance. best to ya and congrats.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

X2 on fixed blade. Give up a little speed for some knock down power.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I hunted illinois hard for about 6 years averaging least three long weekends a month for legal season. Shot placement is everything as it happens fast and they can and will jump the string. You will be shaking more than normal. Dont shoot deer looking at you .... shoot comfy deer with good shot placement. and as suggested i would go with 100 gr slick tricks with 1 1/8 inch blades or similar fixed blade.
> 
> Best of luck and shows a lot of your respect for the game to be planning this far in advance. best to ya and congrats.


Thanks! Yeah, Im tryin to plan this thing early so I am well prepared! I'm even trying to get a hold of another bow so I will have a spare.

I'm thinkin about trying some magnus stingers... anyone use them?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have some but they didn't spin true. You can loosen the screw up and tweak them in. I just don't like buying something and having to work on them.


----------

